# Convert a song into an instrumental version.Possible?



## Sathish (May 1, 2010)

is there any software to convert full fledged songs into instrumental version..?
(pl. dont suggest vocal remover.. )
the songs should be conveted into a single instrumental version..is it possible now.?

Anybody knows..?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2010)

Use Karaoke softwares.


----------

